# Head full of bubbles



## FinnyNina (Apr 19, 2015)

The chronicles of my fish, from the horse's mouth, so to speak. This is going to be pic heavy - fair warning


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

LOL I LOVE IT!!!!! I think we should make a thread were we can make cute mini comics about our bettas??!!

I just love this....


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

This made me giggle! Well done haha


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

AHAHA this is SO cute! Silky what a cute name! <3


----------

